# Bucyrus Upground Reservoir Question



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Any Saugeye or perch action at Bucyrus Reservoir? Thinking of trying it this spring


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

they say they are in the small upground but fished out of the Big one. If you decide to go hit me up i mainly fish lake erie but live in bucyrus and would love to figure out these resevoirs.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

John Garwood said:


> Any Saugeye or perch action at Bucyrus Reservoir? Thinking of trying it this spring


Google Craig Buck saugeye. United states catch and release record from Bucyrus reservoir. Perch - LOTS of 5" in there but no big guys


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

Seen that a couple years ago and believe he said Res #2 but heard it was the small upland.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Outhwaites, on 98, but, theres no perch in there, saugeye either !!


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Skip Hoffman said:


> they say they are in the small upground but fished out of the Big one. If you decide to go hit me up i mainly fish lake erie but live in bucyrus and would love to figure out these resevoirs.


Thanks, Same here have bigger boat docked on cawtaba. But love a challenge when I can't get out on the big lake.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

John Garwood said:


> Thanks, Same here have bigger boat docked on cawtaba. But love a challenge when I can't get out on the big lake.


I have a 17 1/2 for sylvan deep v that will go right in the big res and can try and troll some up.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't fish down there much but should more often. Ice fished both Riley and Outhwaite last year. Caught a couple small perch at both places and also caught some small bluegill at Riley. Better marks at Riley (maybe crappie, suspended) but couldn't get them to bite. They would rush in to a jiggin rap but they just stare at.

I saw that report of the giant saugeye caught a few years ago. Originally heard it came from the big reservoir down there, Outhwaite. After seeing some other pictures that were taken though.... it was definitely not from the big res.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Good crappie fishin in Riley. We stop by once or twice each spring on our way home from Fremont walleye fishing if the conditions are right.


----------

